# Savinelli Unfinished vs. Baronet?



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

At a relatively local pipe shop, the price difference between the Unfinished Savinelli and the Savinelli Baronet is about $15.00. I plan on heading over to check them out this weekend. I like them both as far a looks are concerned. 
Which will generally be the better smoker, or will they be equal?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I've never smoked these particular pipes, but the Baronet is a very large pipe, so if you are looking for a large bowl that may be the one for you.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

The unfinished or naturals are usually full of fill. Meaning that the briar had pits in it, and those pits were filled with putty. They'll smoke fine, and they'll even darken up as you smoke them more over time, but the putty will still stay an ugly pinkish brown.

My first Sav was an unfinished, and while it smokes fine, it is easily the ugliest pipe I own. I dug the fill out of the briar pits, and one was so deep it nearly goes through the entire bowl wall.

I have one baronet, and it has none of the above issues. They use a better quality briar for that line, I think.


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

My first pipe a peterson system 301 has black fills in it.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay, I didn't realize that the Baronets had such a large bowl. Not really what I am looking for. A reason I picked these two has something to do with the fact that they use no filter, unlike some of the other Savinellis in the same price range. I do realize that one can remove the filter; however, does that have any effect on the pipes smoking quality?
Maybe I should start a new thread on this issue.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

You can smoke any Sav without a filter. They smoke fine with or without a filter. You might also want to check out the Sav Standing Line at smokingpipes.com. They come in a wide range of shapes and sizes for $45.00. I have a 413KS that is a very nice pipe for the money.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a Savinelli Natural, bent-billiard shape, and it isn't chambered for a filter, unlike my other Savis. It's a good "budget" pipe.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I have 4 Savinellis, 3 are fit for filters, and I don't use them in any of my pipes. Not using the filter sacrifices nothing in the way of smoking enjoyment for me.

In my opinion, you can't go wrong with a Savinelli. Check out the Duca Carlo line of Savinellis at pipesandcigars.com. Very affordable, great smoking pipes, almost no risk.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> I have 4 Savinellis, 3 are fit for filters, and I don't use them in any of my pipes. Not using the filter sacrifices nothing in the way of smoking enjoyment for me.
> 
> In my opinion, you can't go wrong with a Savinelli. Check out the Duca Carlo line of Savinellis at pipesandcigars.com. Very affordable, great smoking pipes, almost no risk.
> 
> ...


 I also have a Duca. It was my first Savi, and I like it better than the Natural. Very good "budget" pipe.


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

The Baronet (in the EX size) is a large, well made pipe at the sub $50 price range. I really have not experienced the Savinelli unstained. Tsuge makes a fine Natural, that used to sell for $95, and now is on the market for $45. A winner, wither way.

Bear


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I am trying to be prepared for my shopping excursion this weekend and the more reasearch I do, the more questions and other possible choices I come up with. Now I am throwing some other pipes in the mix, including the Peterson Killarney, Peterson Aran, Savinelli Venezia, Savinelli Sitting Antique Shell, and the Stanwell Legend. I am going to start another one of those threads ,"Which Pipe".


----------

